# Niece wants beach wedding--east coast--any suggestions?



## mikey0531 (Jun 20, 2006)

Does anyone know of any nice resorts where she can get married on the beach and hopefully, have her reception nearby?  I was hoping to find a timeshare where both needs are met.  

Thanks!

Debi


----------



## Jan (Jun 20, 2006)

We have lots of beach weddings in our area--Destin, Fl.  Some timeshares are, Holiday Beach Resort and Majestic Sun (Fairfield).
      Jan


----------



## mikey0531 (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Jan,

Thanks -- I'll take a look at them.  She'd prefer to be north of Georgia -- so we could all drive -- but she also said she'd think about Florida.  

Thank you.

Debi


----------



## JBRES1 (Jun 20, 2006)

How about the Marriott Barony Beach resort on HHI.  The westin is next door to the BBR , and the Westin is very nice.
Jim breslin


----------



## Pat H (Jun 20, 2006)

Water's Edge Resort in Westbrook, CT. They have lots of weddings there on an expansive lawn that overlooks Long Island Sound. I think it's quite expensive though. The timeshares are mediocre.


----------



## Janette (Jun 21, 2006)

Palmetto Bluff on the May River near Hilton Head is a wonderful place for a wedding and receptiong. It is a high class resort that has just been developed within the last few years. It is not touristy. HHI and the many timeshares there are within a  45 minute drive.


----------



## lisa1001 (Jun 21, 2006)

Once when we were staying at FF Oceanwalk in Daytona, they were having a wedding there.


----------



## Jestjoan (Jun 21, 2006)

www.weddinglocation.com looks interesting.......


----------



## mikey0531 (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks everyone!  I'm looking at all the suggestions -- particularly S.C. -- so keep the suggestions coming 

Thanks so much.

Debi


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 22, 2006)

At the Marriott's Barony that is a spot that professional photographer's use near a sand dune to take family photos and I think some lovely wedding pictures could be taken on Port Royal Plantation.  Good luck.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jun 23, 2006)

I don't have any suggestions as to where, but I heard the neatest idea the other day.  My daughter was married last Saturday.  The efficient that she used told me that she was at a bech wedding where the couple hired a shoe check person.  When the guests arrived, they could check their shoes, and they received a pair of flip flops to use on the sand.  I thought this was a really creative idea!


----------



## mikey0531 (Jun 23, 2006)

That is a really cute idea


----------

